# foods that cause inflammation



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im wondering if any one knows of certain foods that can cause inflammation or worsen it. As some of you may know i have knee problems, patellar tendinitis and some condition where the cartilage behind my knee cap is uneven and becomes inflamed easily. If anyone could help me that would be awesome. It was doing much better but for some random reason i had a relapse with it this weekend.

B


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the generally accepted list includes yummy things like chocolate, coffee, some teas, acidic foods in excess and combinations of foods not meant to be digested together, saturated fats, highly process starchy foods, excessive sugars, refined foods, some inflammation has been associated with nightshade plants ....

My old links on this are dead - I had a GREAT site for this some time ago.  

This one isn't bad.
This one's pretty good - an actual list.  
Epicurious has some recipes.

Google does wonders. 

It is worthy to note that inflammatory (or high levels of some inflammatory) foods in the diet are pointed to as either potentially causing and/or worsening a plethora of health problems including heart disease, irritable bowel syndrome, Chron's Disease, rheumatoid arthritis, autism, etcetera.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 9, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I think the generally accepted list includes yummy things like chocolate, coffee, some teas, acidic foods in excess and combinations of foods not meant to be digested together, saturated fats, highly process starchy foods, excessive sugars, refined foods, some inflammation has been associated with nightshade plants ....
> 
> My old links on this are dead - I had a GREAT site for this some time ago.
> 
> ...



the bold one is really good, it is a list of foods that help with inflammation. Thanks!

B


----------



## redantstyle (Mar 9, 2009)

for a book, try 'healing with whole foods'.  it's a mix of tcm, ayurvedics, and modern medicine.  goes into depth about the thermal quality of just about any foodstuffs.   

it's a 'vegetarian' cookbook, with a wealth of information.

it's by Paul Pritchford.  i think it is up to the third printing now.

need to get the new copy myself...

in any event, you are referring to the blood ph, and that is pretty well covered in the book.

ditto shesulsha on the nightshades...eggplant, tomato, tobacco, and a few others.  they contain solanine which intereferes with calcium transport. 

regards.


----------

